# Colorado wild fires



## ButchC (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I was helping my friends that live in Black Forest here near Colorado Springs yesterday at their home. My friend is just getting into carpentry and woodworking as he has to replace a lot of damaged parts of his log cabin. Luckily, none of the "carpentry" damage was done by the wildfires.

Sorry, off topic...My friend asked if I could turn some of the charred lumber from trees on his property into something nice that he could give to his wife, making something positive from the heartache that the fires have caused. We also talked about the possibility of something else like pens, or a pen/pencil set that could be donated to raise money for fire victims.

Most of the standing burned trees are pine, and I've never heard of anyone turning a pen from pine. I was wondering if pine could be resin stabilized?

I'd like to try turning a live edge bowl or platter, leaving the burnt/charred edge, but again, I simply don't know how it would look or hold up long term.


Anyone out there have any experience with partially burnt pine?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Butch


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can stabilize pine. I'm sure the wood needs to dry out a little. You can dye it to make it more "pretty".

I like the idea your friend has. That's very meaningful. Good luck. I'd love to see what you make out of it.


----------



## ButchC (Sep 8, 2013)

I know that I can turn a live edge bowl green. How long does the wood need to dry or to what mc b4 I can get it stabilized?


----------

